# Intel i915 - Graphics Execution Manager (GEM) aktivieren?

## KaterGonzo

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe heute mit Freude gelesen, dass unser Linus Torvalds den neuen 2.6.8 Kernel veröffentlicht, bei dem u.a. Verbesserungen des i915-Grafiktreibers mit der neuen Speicherverwaltung Graphics Execution Manager (GEM) vorgenommen wurden. Daraufhin habe ich natürlich die aktuellen gentoo-sources-2.6.8 installiert und den Kernel auf die aktuelle Version angehoben.

Nach dem Neustart aber sagt mir glxgears weiterhin:

 *Quote:*   

> # glxgears 
> 
> Failed to initialize TTM buffer manager.  Falling back to classic.

 

Und die 3D-Performance ist unverändert schlecht. Was muss ich machen, damit der i915-Treiber auch wirklich GEM verwendet?

Hier meine Kernel .config: kernel-config-2.6.8.txt

Hier meine xorg.conf: xorg-config.txt

Das sind meine Programmversionen:

x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.1

media-libs/mesa-7.2

x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3

x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.5.1-r1

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.28

 *Quote:*   

> # emerge --info
> 
> Portage 2.1.6.1 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r0, 2.6.28-gentoo x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

Was muss ich tun, damit GEM aktiv wird?

Vielen Dank im voraus!!!

----------

## rc

Hi,

ich habe hier einiges aus dem x11 overlay installiert und damit laufen zumindest X, Sauerbraten und EnemyTerritory.

```

...

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libdrm-9999  USE="-debug" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/dri2proto-9999  0 kB [1]

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/mesa-9999  USE="debug doc nptl -motif -pic -xcb" VIDEO_CARDS="intel -mach64 -mga -none -r128 -radeon -s3virge -savage -sis (-sunffb) -tdfx -trident -via" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3  USE="hal ipv6 nptl sdl xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -tslib% (-dri%*)" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -tslib% -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="intel -apm -ark -ast -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -geode -glint -i128 -i740 (-impact) -imstt -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nsc -nv -nvidia -r128 -radeon -radeonhd -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vermilion -vesa -vga -via -vmware -voodoo -xgi" 5,491 kB [1]

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.5.1-r1  USE="debug dri" 0 kB [0]

...

 [0] /usr/portage

 [1] /usr/portage/local/layman/x11

```

Das ganze scheint aber im Moment noch sehr experimentell zu sein (z.B. gibt es Probleme mit Wine).

Gruß

rc

----------

## Yamakuzure

Soweit ich weiss benötigst du auch die intel treiber 2.6 aus dem x11 overlay, 2.5 unterstützt noch kein GEM.

Siehe hier:

"x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.6 with GEM works GREAT!"

edit: ...was aber alles von hand gepatchtes Zeug ist... Ich für meinen Teil warte lieber.

----------

## aZZe

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Soweit ich weiss benötigst du auch die intel treiber 2.6 aus dem x11 overlay, 2.5 unterstützt noch kein GEM.
> 
> Siehe hier:
> 
> "x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.6 with GEM works GREAT!"
> ...

 

Das ist nicht ganz richtig! GEM ist schon in 2.5.0 implementiert.

[ANNOUNCE] xf86-video-intel 2.5.0

Die Frage ist nun wirklich wie aktiviert man GEM z.B. in den gentoo-sources-2.6.28? Reicht es da einfach das Modul i915 zu laden und gut is? Laut Intel Doku ja nur bekomme ich immer noch ein 

```

Failed to initialize TTM buffer manager.  Falling back to classic.

```

wenn ich glxgears ausführe oder glxinfo. Hat da einer schon mehr Erfolg mit GEM?

----------

## ichbins

du benötigst 2.6.28  mesa 7.3 und intel 2.6.1 ... dann gibts auch keine ttm fehler meldung mehr .. weil danach nur mehr GEM auf deinem system vorhanden ist.

----------

## aZZe

Jut dann hoffen wir mal, dass es bald im portage tree Einzug erhält.

----------

## aZZe

Ha! Gerade gesynct und was soll man sagen? Mesa 7.3 und Intel treiber 2.6.1 im Tree! Dann schauen wir mal...   :Cool: 

----------

## aZZe

Perfekt! Es läuft. Folgende Sachen habe ich in meiner xorg.conf aktiviert:

```

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Intel-Graphics"

    Driver      "intel"

    BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

#    Option     "AccelMethod"   "EXA"

    Option      "AccelMethod"   "UXA"

    Option      "Tiling"        "no"

    Option      "RenderAccel" "true"

    Option      "EnablePageFlip" "true"

    Option      "MigrationHeuristic" "greedy"

    Option      "ExaNoComposite" "false"

    Option      "DRI2"  "true"

    #VideoRam    16384

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

```

Gibt es noch weitere Optionen mit denen man mehr aus seiner Intel Karte rausholen kann?

----------

## Anarcho

Soll das eigentlich auch was bei einer 855GM bringen?

----------

## aZZe

Im Prinzip schon. Ich hatte da mal was gelesen, dass alle Intel Karten davon profitieren sollen.

----------

## Mr. Anderson

cave! Auf der x.org-Mailingliste geht es seit ein paar Wochen rund wegen xf86-video-intel-2.6.x. Der neue Treiber triggert oder hat selbst anscheinend ziemlich große Speicherlecks. Außerdem ist die Leistung bei vielen dramatisch in den Keller gegangen.

----------

